# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (10 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Okt. 2016)

Gute Sprüche  :thx:


----------



## comatron (10 Okt. 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Ziemlich informativ isses ja.


----------

